# Quest sells for 1 Billion



## Gibsonator (Aug 28, 2019)

dayum! 1 Billion dollars! that's crazy. 
not a fan of them, tried 1 i was given as a sample at a bodybuilding show in venice beach a few years back.
also not a fan of marc lobliner but the video popped in my yt feed.


----------



## Lizard King (Aug 29, 2019)

Thought you meant the Lab, lol


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2019)

I feel like that's about how much I've paid for their goodness over the years.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 29, 2019)

I love their high protein pizzas.  One of my friends turned me onto them when I visited with him and his wife.  The freezer in their apartment was literally stocked full of those and his wife sent me home with three pizzas, lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I love their high protein pizzas.  One of my friends turned me onto them when I visited with him and his wife.  The freezer in their apartment was literally stocked full of those and his wife sent me home with three pizzas, lol.



first i heard of em was in this video, might have to see where they're available.or order them. 
Every Saturday my son and i do protein pizza night where i throw 2 of the cpk frozen zas in the oven and then a few mins before theyre done i throw a fukk ton of chicken and beef on them, boom protein pizza!


----------



## DNW (Aug 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> first i heard of em was in this video, might have to see where they're available.or order them.
> Every Saturday my son and i do protein pizza night where i throw 2 of the cpk frozen zas in the oven and then a few mins before theyre done i throw a fukk ton of chicken and beef on them, boom protein pizza!



You should just make my famous "jerk pizza".  It's also a really good bonding experience.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 29, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Thought you meant the Lab, lol


I thought he meant the communication Co., Qwestcomm., I was thinking only 1 bill? haha. I don't get out much.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 29, 2019)

That's is crazy. 1 billion dollars


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 29, 2019)

DNW said:


> You should just make my famous "jerk pizza".  It's also a really good bonding experience.


Dude......


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2019)

DNW said:


> You should just make my famous "jerk pizza".  It's also a really good bonding experience.



you took it too far right there, that's the line,  step back on the other side.


----------



## DNW (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm not sure what you guys are referring to???  You've never made jerk pulled chicken and put it on pizza?  The pulling apart of the chicken is something pretty easy...even a kid can help out with it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2019)

DNW said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are referring to???  You've never made jerk pulled chicken and put it on pizza?  The pulling apart of the chicken is something pretty easy...even a kid can help out with it.



knowing you i highly doubt that's what you were originally reffering to lol


----------



## DNW (Aug 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> knowing you i highly doubt that's what you were originally reffering to lol



Oh!  I am shocked and appalled and just hurt!  You guys are sick that you would immediately go there.  For shaaaaaaame!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2019)

Never heard of em. I make a pretty good peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Maybe I should put it up for sale. Daddy needs a new ride.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 31, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Never heard of em. I make a pretty good peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Maybe I should put it up for sale. Daddy needs a new ride.


Hilarious. Too many carbs though....


----------

